

Professor Calls for Taking Unabomber's Tech Critique Seriously - jryoung
http://chronicle.com/article/The-Unabombers-Pen-Pal/131892/
The Unabomber continues to write manifestos from prison calling for end of tech. Should we be listening?
======
ekpyrotic
From my blog, "But this doesn't pass muster. Firstly, Kaczynski's ideas aren't
original; richer arguments are found in Jacque Ellul and Lewis Mumford, both
influential philosophers of technology. And secondly, as Skrbina rightly
claims, Kaczynski's arguments are independent and self-sufficient, so teaching
them as "the Unabomber's" is superfluous and unnecessary. Skrbina is feeding
off Kaczynski's cult of personality for the sake of melodrama and
controversy."

(source: <http://rustcan.com/post/studying-the-unabomber>)

